# grâce à cela



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*grâce à cela*

Sarebbe: a favore di quello ???

E quest' espressioni :
*
Et c'est grâce à cela que....
C’est aussi grâce à cela que ...
C’est sans doute grâce à cela ...
C’est notamment grâce à cela que ...
*
*notamment* = in particolar modo,  specialmente
*sans doute* = senza dubbio.

Come tradurre in italiano?


----------



## Corsicum

L’erreur est peu probable avec : G*razi*_e_* a Dio*

Avec des erreurs trés probables, des tentatives copies de Google:
Et c'est grâce à cela que :
*Grazie a questo*_ forum_
_*Grazie a questo*__ indirizzo_
_*Grazie a questo*__ corso o potuto anche lavorare_

C’est aussi grâce à cela que* ... :*
_Che è *anche grazie*__ a te che abbiamo capito ch*e* non siamo soli_
_Mio figlio oggi rivive *anche grazie* a questa biblioteca_

C’est sans doute grâce à cela* ... :*
_Ciò è *probabilmente dovuto*__ al fatto che il programma di calcolo_
_Forse *è dovuto a questo* il diverso modo di vedere_

C’est notamment grâce à cela que . : 
_*Ciò è dovuto*__ alla *particolare* organizzazione di tale fenomeno _
_Questo__ drastico calo *è dovuto in particolare* a due fattori_
_______________________________________
__ 
Edit : Vu Necsus : Correction grazi*a* => grazi*e*


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> *grâce à cela* = grazi*e* a questo;
> *notamment* = in particolar modo, in particolare;
> 
> *sans doute* = senza dubbio.


----------



## Corsicum

_Sans doute_ : Juste une remarque de détail :
Je crois que _sans doute_ bizarrement signifie qu'il reste UN doute, cela équivaut à _(très) probablement_ et non pas à _sans aucun doute_ ou_ sans nul doute_. Peut être à tord, je l’utilise parfois pour dire _peut être mais ce n’est pas certain_ ?, _pourquoi pas ?_.
Dans ce cas, peut-on avoir la même signification en italien ?
Ex : _Es-ce grave ?_
_Sans doute, peut être, je n’en suis pas vraiment certain ? mais c’est sans doute grâce à sa ceinture de sécurité si il s’en sort vivant.
_


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Corsicum,

Ecoute ce que dit le prof. Bernard Cerquiglini au sujet de "sans doute":

http://www.tv5.org/TV5Site/lf/merci_professeur.php?id=3807


----------



## Corsicum

Merci BenVitale, j’ai appris le pourquoi du comment, le fin mot de l’histoire.
J’utilise aussi _sans doute_, _sans doute_ à tord et à travers, pour dire poliment que je ne suis pas tout à fait d’accord…


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Moi aussi, je prefere dire "sans doute" au lieu de "sans aucun doute"... ça permet de garder une marge d'erreur, c'est un peu plus diplomatique ... la langue française est geniale, plein d'astuces.


----------



## Corsicum

BenVitale said:


> ... la langue française est geniale, plein d'astuces.


Oui tu as sans doute raison, mais elle ne serait pas ce qu’elle est sans l’italien et le latin, et elle n’a pas la musicalité de l’italien, elle est toujours jeune, elle tête toujours le sein de la mère latine. Sans doute inconsciemment , solidarité oblige, j’ai un penchant, au moins sentimental, pour l’italien. 
*Les Italiens, **les italophones* *excellent en français, e*t je crois bien qu’il n’y a pas un seul grand maître de l’histoire littéraire, française anglaise ou germanique, qui ne se soit nourrit à la langue de Dante.
_Je n'ai pas le moindre doute, sans aucun doute, sans nul doute …sans doute ?_


----------



## nestore

Personnellement je traduis "sans doute" par "probabilmente".



Nestore


----------

